# Life, Love, Passion and Inspiration



## Úlairi (Mar 24, 2009)

*The Inner Fire*

These past few months I have been in a process of deep self-evaluation and self-valuation. I know that I am a very motivated person; but unfortunately to be motivated I need to be inspired - inspired to a point where I develop a powerful and all-consuming love for the object of my affection. 

As a Law student I have a relatively keen interest in the Law; with jurisprudence, Constitutional Law, Human and Civil Rights and concepts of Natural Law being of great import to me. The difficult and problematic aspect of my career pursuits is that I have no true love for it; and as a result it is often neglected and my achievement suffers because of it - in fact I should be engaging in my studies at this very moment!

As an English student in my final year of study at High School I developed a passion for literature. My favourite book of all time would have to be _One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest _(by Ken Kesey) with _The Lord of the Rings Trilogy _being an extremely close second. I achieved a perfect mark in the subject as my final examination essays were about personal interpretation of literary ideology. I remembering writing with a consuming rigour because I wasn't just analysing the novel; I was falling in love with it. 

Confucius say: "_Choose a job you love and you'll never have to work a day in your life_." I have varying notions of relinquishing my studies and pursuing something far more personally fulfilling. I'm not quite sure what! Unfortunately I'm quite financially committed and to give it up would be foolish. I'm a little stuck.

The above was simply an introduction to the dilemma I find between the tension of stability, safety and the pursuits of passion, of love.

What I find personally to be the requisite of forming a passion for something is inspiration. I was truly inspired by the beautiful storytelling of Kesey (and Tolkien of course). I felt that the coals of my inner fire were stoked and a new flame of passion ignited. When I travelled to New Zealand this passion was again stoked.

I'm very curious to know what inspires the members of this wonderful place - a veritable haven of the passionate denizens of Tolkien Town. What inspires you? What has that inspiration led to? Has it kindled within you more than just a job, a car, a house, a mortgage... or a Calling? A vocation?

A housewife (or husband) in my opinion has the same validity in this context as well. Children and spouses can be that very Calling. The object of your affection is often a person. You may love your pet; which is why you're a Veterinarian! 

There is something truly great inherent in every human life; and a driving force behind it. What's that driving force? What gets you up out of your bed in the morning... and don't just say coffee... unless you're in the Coffee Business!  Hell, it can even be TTF! TTF got me through two years of High School. That's why I came back! It provided me with a source of intellectual stimulation that wasn't completely biased and uneducated. 

What inspires you? Are you inspired? Perhaps your _inner fire _can be stoked into a wildfire? My hope is that this thread becomes an Imladris - a stop along the way...

Anyway, I have to go to bed and get up for my crappy new job tomorrow... 

I look forward with the utmost interest to your replies. 


*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Uminya (Mar 24, 2009)

Booze does it for me.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 25, 2009)

I finished 1 1/2 years of a 2 year RN program, when I realised it wasn't for me. I switched my major to theatre and never looked back. To make sure I could still earn a living, I took a short course to become a unit secretary (medical secretary) and worked as such for 21 years. During that time however, I worked part-time for 18 years at my true passion, theatre.

I become the stage manager for 2 symphony orchestras and worked backstage for countless dance companies as a lighting/sound tech and as a dresser/makeup artist when needed.

The experiences I had and the people I met, I wouldn't trade for the world and I miss it sorely.

Ulairi, all I can say is, go with your gut. Money ain't everything and you'll sleep better knowing you never had to wonder "what if...?"


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 25, 2009)

Ciryaher said:


> Booze does it for me.


 
Didn't do it for me... just creates more problems...

Chrys - easier said than done...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Daranavo (Mar 25, 2009)

I actually have a 4 year degree in Criminal Justice. My lifelong goal was to become a Police Officer. Something that is aligned with my moral compass and has alot to do with my father and how much of an honorable man he is.

I am not a police officer today. I am a Mechanical Engineer. I HATE my work but I am very good at it and it pays extremely well. It is a very sick joke I seem to have played upon myself. In most cases I believe that ones first choices should be played out and all other concerns put to the wayside. I do regret my decisions but I have learned to move on and try to make the best of it.

Money is nice but it wont stop you from wanting to put a ball point pen into yours or an annoying co-workers eye every once in a while. 

Dreams are easy to have but they also can be difficult to follow. As far as love is concerned, focusing on love before you focus on your dreams...are not exactly a good thing. If I had known...I would have gutted it out and stuck to my guns before giving up my goal so easily.


----------



## YayGollum (Mar 25, 2009)

My reaction to the title --->

Life ---> Not my fault. I'll get through it, eventually, and mostly due to the sense of self-preservation. I am immune to stress and depression and such, but not apathy.

Love ---> Love is bad. Heartache is reported to be the worst kind of ache, so why risk it? Sounds like craziness, to myself. 

Inspiration ---> Sounds too much like reverence, when I hear people speak about it. Sure, I'll get interested in something, but I won't worship anything. "Oh, I aspire to be at least halfway as awesome as Blank!" Ick. I plan on absorbing what interests me and employing it for something even more awesome. Reverence? Sickening. Appreciation? We'll see how helpful it turns out to be.

Towards the questions ---> No inspirations come to brain. I have no muse. Merely the usual absorption and application of knowledge. Mayhaps I need a challenge? I'll get plenty motivated by a challenge. But then, as was mentioned, I gots to worry about stability and safety over passion. I always go with stability and safety. People think I'm crazy when I inform them that my dream is to live in a cave, somehow become self-sufficient, die alone, and go unremembered. Ah! Sounds wonderful! Maybe I'd show up to read some books or something, though.  The less you have to deal with, the less annoyed you'll get. Sure, with this as well as my view on love, people always point out that you won't have as much fun, but I have no problem with merely being content. What's with you humans and not being able to leave things alone? Calm down. You'll be faced with all kinds of problems and passions without bothering everyone else in your rush for excitement. 

Towards other people ---> I have never attempted booze. I have heard of different brands of drunks. Is an inspired drunk one of them? Mayhaps that is the Ciryaher person. Or mayhaps he was merely messing about? Also, advising humans to go after passions? Craziness. Stability all of the way, yo! What's wrong with thinking about what might have happened? Hypothetical situations are fun! What? You'd feel sad because you have the ability to imagine that something better might have happened? Within that case, why are you not already paralyzed by self-pity?


----------



## Kementari (Mar 25, 2009)

I would just like to note that I saw this thread right after i wistfully typed "what can i do with an english degree?" into google. 

Its that time of year!!! Paper writing, exams....

Literature is also my lifeblood. 

I'll get back to you if i can figure anything out. Booze usually does it for me too


----------



## Uminya (Mar 25, 2009)

Ha, the booze thing was a bit of dry humor.

I tend to find inspiration in strange places. Going on a walk or jog, reading in the WC, and pondering while I'm in bed waiting to sleep are usually when I get my inspiration. There's nothing in particular I *aim* for, as inspiration seems to just come when it will, not when I will it.


----------



## Úlairi (Mar 26, 2009)

*The Inner Fire*

Music often inspires a plethora of emotion which leads to inspiration within me... 

I was a borderline alcoholic a while back (never quite got there)... runs in the family. I found no inspiration at the bottom of a beer glass, though...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Kementari (Mar 26, 2009)

Cir, was it you who told me once that you get your best ideas when your sitting on the toilet? 

Booze doesn't really inspire me, but it does let me loose.


----------



## Uminya (Mar 26, 2009)

Kementari said:


> Cir, was it you who told me once that you get your best ideas when your sitting on the toilet?



Probably


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2009)

How sad it is that a thread such as this becomes a discussion about alcohol. Might as well just go back and talk to people from Uni. TTF just isn't providing the stimulus anymore...

*Cheers,*

*Úlairi.*


----------



## Voronwen (Apr 12, 2009)

Perhaps i can help to rejuvenate this thread.....

My "passion" in life has always been multi-faceted. Having always been called a "multi-talented" person by others, i can honestly say that it's been a mixed blessing. It can be confusing to have multiple strengths, but all in areas that are not "marketable" (as in, jobs in these fields are very very few and far between, and even the most talented or experienced still are most often unemployed, as even those who end up filling these jobs find out soon enough that they are temporary). Yes, i am referring mainly to "the arts". 

I began my college career as a music major, concentrating in classical vocal performance. I was heavily encouraged, got lots of opportunities, and enjoyed it immensely. But after 2 years of concentrating exclusively on performing, performing, performing- something was nagging at the back of my mind. Some part of me was going unnurtured, unaddressed. I knew there was more to me than just the 'singer' (even though i also knew that i would always be that, as well). So i stepped away from it all for a time. I had to. Whatever it was that was nagging me deep inside was not letting me do otherwise. I had many other interests and abilities. I was increasingly taking courses in visual arts, theater, creative writing, and art history. Of course, music is not something that ever lets you walk away from it entirely forever, and it has always called me back. More on that in a bit...

I know exactly how it feels to be in that "soul searching" place. For a long time that's where i was. Finally i had an epiphany, what some would call an "a-ha" moment. I realized that among all of my interests, there was, in the way i was pursuing them, a common thread... _Preservation_. My musical interests had led me to concentrate mostly on early music, my visual arts interests drew me increasingly toward the study of medieval and renaissance art, and i had deviated from the "arts only" path into a more academic interest in history itself, driven by a wish to know more about exactly what was going on in the periods i was studying, so as to have a better grasp on what was inspiring all of this great music and art. I finally finished a "multi-disciplinary" degree with a history concentration and a music (performance) minor. Preservation of Western culture through an understanding of its history and through maintaining its highest art forms has been my over-arching focus - my _passion_. 

I'm still very much a multi-faceted, multi-talented, multi-disciplinary type of person. Grad school is something i contemplate often, it's always in the back of my mind, that question, how far do i truly want to go. Currently, i work as a docent in a small historic house museum, and i've contemplated curatorial work later on. I still perform classical music, as well, and in the interrim i had been studying privately with the exclusive focus (once again) on an operatic career, which for many realistic reasons i needed to admit was not going to be a good fit for me- a shy introvert, especially now that i am a happily-married homeowner in a tiny, middle-of-nowhere town. I still travel to the city for voice lessons and occassionally perform there, and sometimes give recitals in my community (which is sorely lacking in the cultural department, sadly, so there's a niche to be filled). I study constantly the works of Mozart, Handel, Purcell, and Vivaldi (my favorite composers). I still often wonder whether i have simply sold out on my musical dream for the "cushy-ness" of a quiet, sane life free from the constant stress of traveling, auditions, and being away from my beloved husband - but then i come back to the realization that 'here' is where i am meant to be right now. There are needs to be filled where i am, not least of which involves my passion for historic preservation. The museum where i work sorely needs help, and i am filling a needed niche there, as well - in addition to the docent work, which i enjoy, i've been put in charge of my favorite exhibit: historic gowns from c. 1870 through the mid 20th century. I also take an active role in suggesting new approaches to helping the museum grow and stay connected to the community, and with a mostly aging (retired, volunteer-based) board of directors, they tend to need those of us around who are equipped with the more current knowledge of how things need to be run to come up with fresh ideas. Ironically, in order to preserve the past for posterity, we need to have one foot in the present so that that which we are trying to preserve remains into the future. At home, i exercise my visual arts inclinations through decorating (i love creating a pretty haven with a timeless aura) and occassionally creating period costumes. And last but not least, you can count me among those for whom a person is their inspiration and passion as well - first and foremost in my life is my dearest husband, the love of my life, and being a loving and devoted wife to him. 

Anyhow, as anyone who has read this far can tell, i am still a work in progress. I still have decisions to make, and much left to do in this journey. And as is always my inclination, i intend to let my heart and passions lead.....


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 12, 2009)

Growing up I always had three goals: Marry the tall boy two grade's up with the brown eyes, have a daughter and name her Coryn, and become a published (which to me means "read by more than just three or four friends") author. Two out of three by 24 isn't all that bad (yeah, same brown-eyed boy as in middle school, I'm very stubborn that way). I'm currently a stay-at-home-mother-wife and I enjoy the cooking and baby caring but tend to allow anything and everything to side track me from the cleaning, and while I still write my stories tend to get bogged down in details since I found other happinesses to dwell on. 

Inspiration is something I'm iffy on. I'm trying to remember the author and exact quote (I want to say Hilton . . he wrote "Good-bye Mr. Chips") but it is something like, "I am wary of the word inspiration which is often something authors use as an excuse to be lazy." 

Yes, you can't really write a story that you don't find interesting, but even interesting stories tend to have parts where they get a little less interesting, if only because you have given that part less thought. I find if you push through that bit, keep writing, sure, you might go on with some lackluster stuff for a page or two (that's what rewriting is for), but if you are meant to write that story now eventually you will find your voice again and keep going. Sometimes my best work comes after a few pages of dragging myself through the muck of uninspired parts where I break free into a fresh idea. Sometimes the very parts I looked forward to writing and have thought over and detail lose something when put down on the page. Writing is like that. 

My brother is planning to go back to school now after changing his business degree plans to criminal justice again, and he has just become a volunteer police officer in my home town. In the mean time he works for a bread-delivery-company to pay the bills. I used to write on lunch breaks at my "answer the phone at the bank" job while I waited for my "Just Friends" Marine to come around and marry me. There is no reason an 8-5 should keep you from your passion, even if you don't get paid for your passion. I think if you are really meant to do something windows will open. Every job has a purpose and even if it is only a temporary purpose for you.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 12, 2009)

When I was younger, I used to believe as so many do, that if you are passionate about something you can achieve just about anything. Indeed, I lived the first half of my life pursuing those passions with an intensity that far exceeded many my peers at that age. Before I even began high school, I had a clear goal and purpose. That goal was to own my own fashion company. To be the next Calvin Klein or Donna Karen. I wasn't just going to design my own clothing...I was going to build an fashion empire. 

In high school, I took classes that reinforced my career of choice (from art to business), I joined numerous clubs and activities to build my leadership and public speaking skills. And I took it upon myself to learn everything I could about the fashion industry that I could by visiting library's, taking tours of clothing manufacturing facilities, talking to as many people as I could who were either in the fashion industry or were just experts in starting a business. I wanted to know the soup to nuts of how to break into the industry and be successful. By my Sophomore year in high school I already had my the school of my choice picked out (the Fashion Institute of Technology) and the location where I knew I could break into the industry of my choice (NYC)...that gave me two years to convince my parents to let me go to the Big City. (Not an easy task by any means...but I did it...because my passion and determination pushed me forward)

So there I was an excited Freshman at the Fashion Institute of Technology in New York City...I was bright eyed and eager to learn all of the knowledge and secrets of my chosen field. I was so ready to learn all kinds of new things. However the fact was...I already knew what they were teaching me. I was always the one in class with their hand up answering all of the professor's questions. "How did these people not know this already!" I would wonder...yet many of my classmates did not. My classes did not challenge me...and I soon learned that school did little to inspire me as well. Then I thought...well maybe if I started working in the industry of my choice I would soon recapture my passion for the world of fashion. So I got an internship in a fashion company (a children's wear company located in the heart of the fashion district). Yet even though I learned alot in this company...it did little to ignite that passion that I once had. Soon later I switched majors and focused on a career in Marketing instead. But I never did have a strong passion for Marketing...I just knew that I was good at it. 

Throughout my twenties, I floated from one position to another in and out of the fashion industry...and each job I found to be slightly disappointing. I went from being a Marketing Assistant at an Auction House doing advertisiing campaigns and organizing Art openings to display high end artwork, to a sales assistant at a Haute Couture Fashion House on 5th Avenue managing fashion and trunk shows, to a Sales Person for a Asian Handbag company out of Brooklyn, traveling around selling handbags and accessories at tradeshows across the country. Each job I learned something new...but was I passionate about what I was doing...not really. 

Then out of no where an opportunity popped up. I was at a picnic and mentioned that I was looking for work and the wife of one of my boyfriend's friends mentioned that she had an opening at her job. She didn't say what it was...but told me to email my resume because after talking to me...she thought I would be a good fit. Come to find out she was an event planner for Merrill Lynch...and they were looking for one more Event planner to join the team. They liked me because I did not have previous event planning experience...which meant they could train and mold me into my new position...I got the job...and what a break it was. I would have never thought that event planning was what I could be passionate about...but it was. And it made so much sense when I started to look back at my life and experience. When I was training to go into the fashion industry from Jr High to College, I joined dozens of clubs and excelled in organizing fund raisers, dances, mixers, talent shows. To me, this was just fun stuff that helped build my leadership skills...I never thought that I could do that for a living. And here I am now...doing exactly that. 

I have since continued on with my career in Event planning. I am traveling and seeing the world and enjoying a career in something that just fits me. My only regret is that I did not figure it out sooner...and yet at the same time I wouldn't give up the experiences that led me to this point in my life today. 

The problem is when you are young you sometimes think you have it all figured out. You think you know who you are or what you are good at. And sometimes you do...but many times you realize that the things that you thought you were passionate about are not the right fit for you after all. Often times people don't figure this out...and continue stubbornly chasing their dream. Now for those people I say if you believe you can make it...go for it. But if you doubt your passions...even just a little bit...step back from it and reevaluate it...and ask yourself...are you following the right path? If you the answer is no...look to your interests and what you have excelled in and go from there. And remember...Sometimes the right path is where you least expect it.


----------

